# Makin's clay extruder



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Anyone use this little gem? Works like a charm!


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Nice. I like the hash tabs. That's awesome. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

It's expensive though! $25 Canadian dollars lol.


----------



## ozman (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Crazy,ever use a dime on each end?It is kinda kool.thats what I do,makes a kool conversaton piece lol.


----------



## meds4me (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how to make hash pAPERS... TWIST ONE UP ~


----------



## danfinance2008 (Oct 27, 2009)

hello

i am new to hash, could u explain how it works, it looks obvious. but i just want to make sure.

does this tool do the same job as the bag method?

as i said i am new and anyinfo will help

25.00 is better than 100 bucks in bags


----------



## danfinance2008 (Oct 27, 2009)

ok i get it, this presses it and does not make it


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome.

I bet you could make one.


----------



## ishnish (Nov 1, 2009)

looks like it might get real sticky after a bit... ?


----------

